
Joe Hruska, founder and CEO of RescueTime (YC W08), has died - robby1066
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2017/07/07/joe-hruska-founder-and-ceo-of-rescuetime-passed-away-july-4th-2017/
======
save_ferris
I used RescueTime to kick my social media habit and learn to code 5 years ago.
I was working in the retail industry and found a way to spend 10 hours a week
coding on my own for almost two years before I got my first full-time
development job, largely due to RescueTime.

I didn't think much of it then, but in retrospect, the impact Joe's product
had on my career turned out to be pretty significant. RIP Joe.

~~~
robby1066
Thanks for sharing that. That means a lot to us here at RescueTime, and would
have meant the world to Joe.

------
therajiv
Wow - literally just saw an article about RescueTime on the frontpage of NYT
([https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/05/your-money/where-does-
the...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/05/your-money/where-does-the-time-go-
you-can-find-out-if-you-dare.html)). And installed it 5 minutes ago.
Coincidence, if I've ever seen one... RIP.

------
ludicast
Fuck that's sad.

Never knew him but from his app/site he definitely "made the world a better
place".

I don't know how many person-years he had on earth, but he helped people
liberate many thousands of their own.

------
mmaunder
My sincere condolences to the whole RescueTime team. I read about this for the
first time here, today. I mentioned it to my wife - we met some of the RT team
a long time ago and then lost touch. Her first reaction was total shock and
then "omg, Joe was such a nice guy." That's the impression Joe left both of us
with. I'm sure his passing has left a huge hole in many people's hearts.

------
skinnymuch
This is so sad. I always have subscribed to RescueTime during their sales and
pay for a year upfront. So even though I never used it as much after the first
couple months, it made sense to continue subscribing year after year. He has
helped so many people like myself. RIP Joe. I talked to him twice in the early
days of RT. Time to find those emails. RIP.

------
nstart
This was a shocker to read. I never really thought of the CEO of RescueTime,
but the product that was made truly fit into the mold of "changing lives". I
took my habits of random social media visits from 3 hours a day (stuff
accumulates terribly), to two planned and focused visits totaling 20 minutes a
day.

That over a period of 3 years, is almost 87 days of my life saved. I pay for
the product because of all the good it has given me. Feels really sad to see
someone who gave me back so much time having to leave so soon. RIP Joe. If
anyone from the rescuetime team is reading this, stay strong. Condolences to
all of you as well.

~~~
robby1066
Thanks so much for sharing that story, and for the condolences. It really does
mean a lot. ️

------
edshiro
I recently reinstalled RescueTime as I wanted to better track my productivity
since I am studying deep learning and soon doing the Udacity self-driving car
engineer nanodegree. My condolences to the RescueTime team and Joe's family.
Beyond the grave I would like to sincerely thank him for the awesome product
he has built.

------
rexpop
RescueTime is a phenomenal piece of technology, one that helps makers with the
hardest problem in art — spending time with your ass in the chair.

If growth necessitates measurement, RescueTime is a hugely important tool in
the belt of anyone who hopes to make their contribution to the human race.

This review is maybe slightly tinged by my having just read Pressfield's "War
of Art", but I've been using RescueTime for years, and it has helped me
celebrate countless victories against Resistance and that has guaranteed them
all the more.

Thanks, Joe & co.

------
squidbot
I have a very heavy heart from this news. Joe's wife was my son's favorite
teacher (he still talks about her two years later) and I'd met and spoken with
Joe several times socially, though he was quite ill through much of the time I
knew him. We had some good "geek out" times when my wife and his chatted (both
are teachers so they'd talk teach and we'd talk tech.) They were a wonderful,
loving, caring and giving couple, and Joe was just a good soul. You are missed
Joe.

------
1123581321
I've been an on-and-off paid user of RT for several years and it has probably
saved me thousands of hours. Since the software is somewhat popular, I think
he had a great impact on the world. Thanks to the RT team for this thoughtful
announcement.

------
petecooper
I was not aware of RescueTime or Joe until I read this.

Now I know what it is, it looks like a very good fit for me. Horrid
circumstances for me to find out about it, and I don't know what else to say
about this.

Family, friends, colleagues: I am sorry for your loss.

------
wouterinho
When we started out with our company, RescueTime was one of our "competitors":
more or less the same technology, but different use cases (discovery vs
productivity). I would often find Joe having the same issues and posting in
the same support tickets are I did.

I have always followed them since and think they actually have a very relevant
product in this world of ever increasing interruptions. My condolences.

------
artur_makly
His impact... was immeasurable.

RIP

..now if Apple would only let RT track all our app use..

------
kilroy123
I didn't know Rescue Time was from YC and I've used their product for years.

Sad to hear about this though.

------
bfioca
Thank you all for such a great showing in these comments. It really cements
what kind of person Joe was, and how much he meant to us at RescueTime.

------
pocketsquare2
Awesome vision, product and person. I started using RescueTime back in '09 and
it has helped me immensely over the years. I would say incalculably but I can
actually calculate the impact quite well. :)

RIP and best to his family, friends and team.

------
narrator
Rescue Time has helped me stay focused on work and to quit doing so much news
browsing during business hours. Joe's work has saved a lot of people a lot of
hours of their lives, and that's something to be proud of.

------
guantanamo_bob
Even though I never knew Joe, it's sad to hear of his passing. RescueTime is
one of the most eye-opening products I've ever used, and has improved my life
considerably the last few years.

------
psyc
Oh no. I had a few conversations with him years ago when I interviewed there.
Super nice guy. My condolences.

------
seshagiric
It is inspiring to read the story of how Joe continued to be involved and lead
despite his illness. RIP>

------
rhizome
RT was innovative, or "innovative enough," when I used it years ago, and it
really helped me get a handle on my unfocused internet travels. I hope my
freeloading didn't affect his passing. RIP.

------
booop
RIP and condolences to his family, friends and colleagues. RescueTime looks
like a product I should've gotten several years ago.

I wish I heard of it earlier from some other news.

------
mhartl
I'm so sorry to hear this. I was in the same YC batch as Joe and the other
RescueTime founders back in 2008. Joe will be sorely missed by all who knew
him.

------
stanfordkid
RIP -- he seems like a great person.

------
pj_mukh
After using numerous productivity apps I keep coming back to rescuetime. Kudos
and RIP.

------
ryan-allen
Poor guy, Rescue Time is a great product and I use it to keep myself honest.
RIP.

------
pritianka
So so sad. I learned a lot from the RT business model while building WakaTime.

------
ajohnclark
Thank you Joe for saving me countess hours and from social media addiction.
You certainly left a great great legacy and your family should be very proud.

------
arunabh
RIP I have been using RescueTime for almost 2 yrs now

------
kayhi
Seems like this would deserve a black bar here on HN

------
mgiannopoulos
RT is a major part of my working environment. From the comments here it's
obvious his work has touched many lives. R.I.P.

------
pmarreck
I was just wondering how I could get more productive and just learned about
this product via this (odd, eh?)

------
peternicky
Very sad to hear this news. I have used RescueTime for many years and think it
is an excellent service.

------
realdlee
Not the first time I heard about RT, but just signed up! RIP Joe.

------
poirier
RIP

Amazing application and great mission.

------
lyime
Really sad to hear. Big fan of his work. RIP.

------
maerF0x0
A man who helped us get back our own lives has lost his. RIP good sir.

~~~
maerF0x0
:( why downvote?

------
jayliew
Deepest condolences :(

------
arasakik
Rest In Peace Joe.

------
habeanf
RIP

------
yosito
RIP

------
balls187
RIP.

------
mrlinx
RIP

